# Synchronisation Photos iCloud bloqué sur Mac



## Cdreek (25 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,

Je crée un nouveau post, parce que je ne pense pas avoir trouvé, malgré mes recherches, d'autre post qui traite du même sujet.

Je m'explique, je suis sur MacBook Pro et je suis sur MacOS Catalina 10.15.7. J'utilise Photos et iCloud Photos pour la synchronisation de mes photos faites avec l'iPhone sur mon Mac.

La synchronisation fonctionnait très bien jusqu'il y a quelques jours. Depuis, toutes les nouvelles photos sur l'iPhone, ou les modifications faites sur des photos déjà existantes ne se synchronisent plus sur le Mac.

La synchronisation se fait bien de l'iPhone vers iCloud Photos, mais cela coince au niveau de Photos sur Mac, qui semble ne pas pouvoir accéder à là bibliothèque iCloud et faire les mises à jour. J'ai, je pense, tout essayé. J'ai décoché l'option iCloud Photos dans les préférences de Photos, quitté, ré-ouvert l'app, réactivé l'option, et de nouveau redémarré Photos, rien. Je me suis déconnecté de mon compte iCloud, et je me suis reconnecté, toujours rien. J'ai même effectué une reconstruction de la phototèque via la procédure "Cmd+Alt+clic sur l'icone de l'app", toujours rien.

J'ai même fait les mises à jour sur le Mac, pas d'amélioration. De même après avoir fait un reset de la PRAM au démarrage du Mac.

Le truc, est, dans l'application Photos, l'app semble vouloir se connecter, et qui plus est depuis que je me suis déconnecté-reconnecté de mon compte iCloud, semble vouloir télécharger de nouveau la totalité de la bibliothèque iCloud. Mais c'est le nombre de photos qui me turlupine, la bibliothèque Photos sur le Mac contient 4554 photos, l'app indique le chargement de 4586 photos, alors que mon iPhone et iCloud Photos contiennent, eux, 4712 photos, ce qui prouve que ce n'est pas un problème entre l'iPhone et iCloud.

Je vous avoue que je suis désespéré ... je me souviens d'une autre manipulation à une certaine époque qui consistait a supprimer le fichier de préférences .plist, mais je ne sais pas si c'est encore faisable sur Catalina.

Je vous avoue que je commence à perdre patience 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Cédric


----------



## ericse (25 Juillet 2021)

Il y avait ce post : https://forums.macg.co/threads/pas-de-synchronisation-photos-avec-mbp.1361459/ mais qui n'a pas non plus trouvé de solution...  Ta photothèque est bien définie comme photothèque système ? (dans Photos > Préférences > Général)


----------



## Cdreek (25 Juillet 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Il y avait ce post : https://forums.macg.co/threads/pas-de-synchronisation-photos-avec-mbp.1361459/ mais qui n'a pas non plus trouvé de solution...  Ta photothèque est bien définie comme photothèque système ? (dans Photos > Préférences > Général)


Salut 

Mince, je n'avais pas vu ... oui la photothèque est bien définie comme photothèque système.

Je vais voir si je peux supprimer mon post ...


----------



## Cdreek (25 Juillet 2021)

Je ne vois pas où je peux éditer mon post, voir même le supprimer?


----------



## Sly54 (25 Juillet 2021)

Cdreek a dit:


> Je ne vois pas où je peux éditer mon post, voir même le supprimer?


Tu ne peux pas supprimer un pst.
Mais je peux fermer le fil.

Ca y est…


----------

